# Pretty obvious stuff you didn't realize until you were older



## ilyti (Feb 6, 2013)

Kinda the opposite of the "Stupid stuff you thought as a kid" thread we had a while back. What realisations have you come to in your grown-up years that you really should have found out long ago?

Recently, I learned the true meaning of breakfast. You see, I was reading Tolkien's Book of Lost Tales and there was a sentence saying "it is time for the breaking of the fast" and I went "ohhh, he means breakfast". Until then I never connected the idea that "breakfast" meant _breaking_ the _fast_. Pretty obvious in hindsight, but English not being my first language, I never understood why English speakers called "morning food" breakfast. What are you breaking, and why does it have to be done quickly? Or so I used to reason.

Your turn to embarrass yourself.


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 6, 2013)

That those bills that come in the mail have to be paid, and be paid on time. Generally that whole thing lead to me having disagreements with various bill collectors and things escalated into me not having anything useful and that there's this thing called credit, and that it can affect what kinds of things I can get in life, and that by not paying those bills, I can't have a damn decent thing in my life at all. Pay that shit, and on time. 

When you live with people and they tell you not to eat food that they are saving, don't be the asshole that goes and eats it anyways. You'll just end up getting kicked out because you lack basic self-control.

Learn to actually value education and the chance to make something of yourself. Instead of bitching because you have homework, change your perspective of it being a chance to cure yourself of ignorance, get that shit done, and take pride in the fact that while other people struggle with procrastination, you're already done and are enjoy all that time not zipping through things at the last second and doing quality work. Plus while people are almost in tears from stressing over getting it done, you're already done and kicking back giving absolutely zero fucks.


----------



## Eric Christian (Feb 6, 2013)

*"Pretty obvious stuff you didn't realize until you were older"

*Once I got married I quickly realized how many women there really are just looking for casual sex...


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 6, 2013)

Eric Christian said:


> *"Pretty obvious stuff you didn't realize until you were older"*
> 
> Once I got married I quickly realized how many women there really are just looking for casual sex...


 
!!!! 

It's just easier to handle rejection as well once you're hooked up and can just go home to mamma .


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Feb 7, 2013)

There's a line from a brilliant movie that I'm sure most of you have seen that really resonates with me about childhood or adolescence.


----------



## Jakke (Feb 7, 2013)

That Nuno Bettencourt played at Sevilla -92...

I have always tried to place the guy, but it just did not connect that it was Nuno...


----------



## Pav (Feb 7, 2013)

Eric Christian said:


> Once I got married I quickly realized how many women there really are just looking for casual sex...



Directions pls


----------



## traditional (Feb 7, 2013)

That when you move out, the magic fairy that fills up the pantry for you doesn't come with you. =[


----------



## kazzie (Feb 7, 2013)

JeffFromMtl said:


> There's a line from a brilliant movie that I'm sure most of you have seen that really resonates with me about childhood or adolescence.



I was gonna LOL at the GIF and realized YOU posted it.Because john connor look so srs there


----------



## kazzie (Feb 7, 2013)

I realized that sleep is actually important

I realized that I don't have to buy the same food I grew up eating

I realized that boys are much nicer than most girls, yet we keep hurting them

I realized that I set myself up for anxiety when I spent most of my summers playing Shadow Warrior on my dad's computer...

I realized that it doesn't actually get easier, it gets much harder, but it's easier to accept.


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Feb 7, 2013)

kazzie said:


> I realized that sleep is actually important



I still haven't learned this one yet, It's 9am where I live and I haven't slept yet. Might not sleep tonight either. Hurray for self-destructive behaviour


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 7, 2013)

kazzie said:


> I realized that boys are much nicer than most girls, yet we keep hurting them


----------



## Jakke (Feb 7, 2013)

Yes, yes we do


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 7, 2013)

One thing I have learned. You are never too young to have a will and life insurance set up.


----------



## Lagtastic (Feb 7, 2013)

.


----------



## caskettheclown (Feb 7, 2013)

I just realized recently that in the original Pokemon games, you can't have Charizard learn fly. BLOWS MY MIND!

Also i've realized in the past few years what all the bullying I grew up with has done to me.


----------



## AxeHappy (Feb 7, 2013)

That who you know is more important than what you know.


----------



## traditional (Feb 7, 2013)

Also, when you move out, that there's no-one to tell you that you can't have Fruit Loops every day for breakfast.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Feb 7, 2013)

One thing I've learned extensively over the past two years is how being passive towards certain problems makes them go away faster. Someone says something fucking stupid on Facebook? I now ignore it 95% of the time, no Snopes link posted or straw-man argument where someone tells me to "take a class." Housemates refuse to keep kitchen clean and throw my stuff away? I let them do my dishes and keep all my stuff in their room. They smoke weed and say the most ridiculous fucking shit of all time like it's the gospel? I drink a bottle of Jim Beam Rye on a Tuesday night and attempt to match them (although even I sometimes fail in this regard -_-).

Basically, some problems will take care of themselves. It's really not my job to police people's immaturity unless it affects my own living situation, and even when it does it's often easier to be passive about it until I move out because if they haven't learned how to respectfully cohabitate by the age of 23 then they won't. Ever. And that's their loss and my laugh.

**Quick edit: I suppose that this can be more generalized to not having to be 'right' all the time, even when you are. I noticed that when I was younger I was accused of this on a consistent basis. A minority of the time it was by people who were actually right when they noticed me being a know-it-all, but more generally it was by the same few people who simply enjoyed arguing who _also_ had a similar compulsion, except perhaps stronger, and that my attitude represented a threat to them. I realized that I didn't want to paint myself as one of these jackasses, so I cut that shit out. I either say nothing or I avoid people who have this tendency.

And all of this is still a problem to some extent for me; changing one's behavior is a daily fight, but I'm definitely winning.


----------



## kazzie (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## skeels (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Feb 7, 2013)

traditional said:


> Also, when you move out, that there's no-one to tell you that you can't have Fruit Loops every day for breakfast.



or dinner


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Feb 7, 2013)

skeels said:


>



I thought I was the only one doing this.


----------



## kazzie (Feb 7, 2013)

this is what I realized


----------



## Varcolac (Feb 7, 2013)

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> or dinner








brb grocery store.


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Feb 7, 2013)

1) The world doesn't owe me jack shit just because i graduated with a degree, it's not the piece of paper that's gonna line up jobs for me, i still have to go out there and MAKE myself.

2) Doing the things that make me happy are not what make other people happy, and these things can clash with socially popular beliefs and opinions, it's ok though because bottom line is - i'm happy  (as selfish as it may seem to other ppl)
 
3) This song has incredible uplifting power to it, it really can be played in any situation and without a doubt will make everyone within listening distance happy.



4) There are a butt-load of religions out there, why am i practicing the one that i currently am?? Once i realized that, all religions lost all credibility to me in the context that they (and only they) are the truth to this world. 

5) Even the closest of friends that i have will do what's in their favour over mine, and they are not as selfless as i expected them to be. Must change my expectations of people, reluctantly, to reduce the frequency of disappointments.

6) Anyone who needs to say "beauty is on the inside i'm not shallow" is full of shit. I'm normally a husky dude with decent looks and charm, i've gone from 225 lbs to 165 lbs lean and shredded and more presently back up to 240 lbs and working on cutting again. The difference in treatment, attention, kind of attention, respect, and all those things that people say they give equally to people regardless of physical appearance has incredible variance across the board.

7) Believing that i can do something is just as important as doing it, corny but true: 
i.e. i can lift these heavy ass dumbbells - as opposed to - there's no way i can lift these... 
or, i can play this Dimebag solo... 
or, i'm gonna have a good day today... 
or, i'm gonna fuck up this entire room of necromancer ice wizards in Skyrim and this time i ...will not ...die ... damnit... 
etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Splinterhead (Feb 7, 2013)

life is hard.

sacrifice is necessary for your children.


----------



## JosephAOI (Feb 7, 2013)

caskettheclown said:


> I just realized recently that in the original Pokemon games, you can't have Charizard learn fly. BLOWS MY MIND!



No way dude, you totally can. I swear to God, my Charizard flew me allllllllllll the fuck around Kanto. Fine ass bitches was like "Can I getcha hitch me up a ride on that Charizard and take dat D?" an' I be like "Yeah bitch, hop on." And by hop on, I meant my dick.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 8, 2013)

^Only in yellow. Fly for Charizard in Red/Blue is a no go.


----------



## JosephAOI (Feb 8, 2013)

Are you serious? I could've sworn I used fly with Charizard in red all the time. Shit, this is one of those horrible "My whole life is a lie" moments.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 8, 2013)

JosephAOI said:


> Are you serious? I could've sworn I used fly with Charizard in red all the time. Shit, this is one of those horrible "My whole life is a lie" moments.


Could be worse I guess.


----------



## JosephAOI (Feb 8, 2013)

Nothing can be worse than this monstrous earthquake of a mindgasm.

OT: I used to think the stork actually brought me to my parents.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Feb 8, 2013)

Nah, it was Charizard cause he totes can fly. _Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## facepalm66 (Feb 8, 2013)

I realized, that money doesn't bring happiness.
It's the stuff that you get when you spend the money that brings it.


----------



## Bevo (Feb 8, 2013)

My mom and dad were right....allot!

Now that I have a 16 year old, I am starting to get it more and more.
The funny part is, she thinks I'm wrong like I thought they were LOL!!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Feb 8, 2013)

At 35, i finally figured out eating a massive bowl of mixed cereal before bed makes me feel like shit in the morning


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 8, 2013)

Women don't like me...


----------



## Webmaestro (Feb 8, 2013)

1. In human society, extroverts have a distinct advantage over introverts. Bastards.

2. Skin cancer is no f**king joke. Fail to wear sunscreen and after age 30 you'll start having to have weird shit cut off your body regularly.


----------



## JosephAOI (Feb 8, 2013)

Girls don't like fart jokes.


----------



## kamello (Feb 8, 2013)

Girls don't pee through their anus


@Arsenal: that's the ONLY Bob Marley song that I cannot stand , I was forced to learn it in an English class when I was like 10


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 8, 2013)

JosephAOI said:


> Girls don't like fart jokes.



Speak for yourself. I love raunchy fart jokes and many of my best female friends love them as well. 
(that said, keep all things in moderation. If all you do is fart jokes, girls will just roll their eyes at you)


More on-topic, I learned that I'm slowly getting way better at picking up signs of attraction. I use to be 100% terribad at it, but now I'm noticing signs and signals that were completely hidden from me just a few years ago. 
I even spotted that my cousin just hooked up with one of my friends despite them telling absolutely no one that they had.


----------



## phugoid (Feb 8, 2013)

Cigarettes are addictive, and you will get addicted if you start smoking them. Duh.

Just because you think about sex every two minutes doesn't make it important compared to everything else. Try not to let it rule your life.

It's not important to be right all the time. More accurately, it's great to be right but you should often keep it to yourself.

There are many people out there who cannot reason logically. By virtue of this, they're often wrong and arguing with them is pointless.

Work, even misguided work, is still useful. (credit to A. Crowley)


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 8, 2013)

phugoid said:


> It's not important to be right all the time. More accurately, it's great to be right but you should often keep it to yourself.
> 
> There are many people out there who cannot reason logically. By virtue of this, they're often wrong and arguing with them is pointless.


Two big ones. I found that knowing when to bow down from an argument or be able to take the blame/fault is MUCH more important than winning the argument. It's hard to do sometimes but it is always better to take the high road and be the bigger man.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Feb 8, 2013)

Traffic lights use sensors and don't just happen to turn green when you get to it after having been red for the last hour. lol


----------



## caskettheclown (Feb 8, 2013)

goldsteinat0r said:


> Traffic lights use sensors and don't just happen to turn green when you get to it after having been red for the last hour. lol


So there isn't camera's installed and we aren't being watched by someone who turns the red lights to green lights? If so then how do they ALWAYS turn red as soon as I get to them


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Feb 8, 2013)

BlackMastodon said:


> Two big ones. I found that knowing when to bow down from an argument or be able to take the blame/fault is MUCH more important than winning the argument. It's hard to do sometimes but it is always better to take the high road and be the bigger man.


This!

I've realized this more and more in the last couple of years.

Also:

I've found that I take no joy in being against something or "anti" something.
Some people spend so much time and energy being hateful, talking smack and generally getting offended that other people don't think like them.*

That's actually something related to the first one. I've stopped trying to argue with people who do this. When I see people posting shit on facebook or forums belittling other peoples life choices, religion (or lack there of) I try to just ignore it and move on. More time to be spent doing constructive and/or fun things.



*I don't remember who said it, but I was always planning on sig-ing that dude that posted something like "Some people are hateaholics and they'll be drinking that shit 'till the day they die"

I love that quote so much.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Feb 8, 2013)

Lots of sexual innuendos in older Disney movies or just kid movies / cartoons in general...

I also am starting to understand King Of The Hill humor. :x


----------



## ASoC (Feb 9, 2013)

People don't like being talked to like they're idiots. This is especially true for people who actually are idiots.

"Time is an illusion. Lunchtime doubly so." Labeling parts of the day is arbitrary and pointless, might as well do things on your own time (ie I watch doctor who and read books until 4 in the morning and then go to bed). 

Growing up sucks. (How did that not get mentioned? We spend our entire childhood thinking of all the things we can do as adults and once we get there we realize that the reality could never live up to the expectation. I'm still in college, living at home and I already hate it. The increase in the amount of shit I have to deal with is unreal)

That my parents advice is almost always good advice. 

Sometimes you have to swallow your pride and ask for help.

The less you talk, the easier it is to get through the day with less hassle (I had that epiphany in high school, I realized that always having something to say wasn't a trait that everyone like a whole hell of a lot)


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 9, 2013)

ASoC said:


> Growing up sucks. (How did that not get mentioned? We spend our entire childhood thinking of all the things we can do as adults and once we get there we realize that the reality could never live up to the expectation. I'm still in college, living at home and I already hate it. The increase in the amount of shit I have to deal with is unreal)



Dunno about you, but im having a lot of fun. Ive gearwhoring like I dreamed of as a child!!!


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Feb 9, 2013)

ASoC said:


> That my parents advice is almost always good advice.



This. A million times. I wish I had paid more attention to my parents' advice when I was growing up. I could have saved so much time and energy, but I guess teens worldwide enjoy being stubborn and behaving in stupid ways.


----------



## Demon (Feb 9, 2013)

Things I realized until I got older:

1. Its best to listen to yourself and not let others opinions or thoughts to discourage you from doing things the way you want to do them, but merely let what others say turn into advice that can help you into eventually deciding the best thing to do about certain situations.

2. Life is not as easy and simple as it seems, but that doesnt mean you cant make it simple if you want to.

3. Just because many people think the same thing about something, doesnt necessarily mean its true or thats how it should be.


----------



## Ckackley (Feb 9, 2013)

Here's the biggest for me - We're all pretty much making this shit up as we go. I sometimes think that if my parents were this lost , how the hell did I make it to 18 ? lol


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Feb 9, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Dunno about you, but im having a lot of fun. Ive gearwhoring like I dreamed of as a child!!!


Same here. I love being able to buy stuff.


----------



## Discoqueen (Feb 9, 2013)

Well, I kinda learned that you really should take advice if you ask for it. That's a good one and like phugoid said, cigarettes are addictive! 
Also learned that taking care of your body is kinda important.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 9, 2013)

ASoC said:


> The less you talk, the easier it is to get through the day with less hassle (I had that epiphany in high school, I realized that always having something to say wasn't a trait that everyone like a whole hell of a lot)


Same here, except I learned this in elementary school.


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 9, 2013)

Adult life seems way easier than kid life to me... Just wake up and go do work for awhile, then do whatever the fuck you want = winning. No worries.


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 10, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Dunno about you, but im having a lot of fun. Ive gearwhoring like I dreamed of as a child!!!



Yeah. Money is awesome 



Speaking of money. If you want to get somewhere, work your fucking ass off. Nothing comes from putting in the bare minimum effort.


----------



## Nile (Feb 10, 2013)

Cigarettes aren't addictive and scary like how people warned. I've smoked enough to where I should be hooked on them but its eh.  Just don't do it.


----------



## Nile (Feb 10, 2013)

axxessdenied said:


> Nothing comes from putting in the bare minimum effort.



Mcdonalds.


----------



## JosephAOI (Feb 10, 2013)

Nile said:


> Cigarettes aren't addictive and scary like how people warned. I've smoked enough to where I should be hooked on them but its eh.  Just don't do it.



This x1000. Cigarettes aren't good but they aren't fucking deadly sticks that kill you instantly or anything. And it's actually rather difficult for me to get addicted to them, although I know everyone's different. Being a casual smoker for 2 years, I maybe had a cigarette or two a day and never felt the need to go for more a day and sometimes even go a few days without one. No big deal 

EDIT: On this note, excuse me while I go have a cigarette for the first time in two weeks


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Feb 10, 2013)

JosephAOI said:


> EDIT: On this note, excuse me while I go have a cigarette for the first time in two hours please don't judge me guys I just need it so bad please I need it


----------



## JosephAOI (Feb 10, 2013)

ArkaneDemon said:


>


----------



## Genome (Feb 10, 2013)

Nile said:


> Cigarettes aren't addictive and scary like how people warned. I've smoked enough to where I should be hooked on them but its eh.  Just don't do it.



Agreed... I've had a few over the years and have never once felt the compulsion to have another one, or found them in anyway addictive.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Feb 11, 2013)

Genome said:


> Agreed... I've had a few over the years and have never once felt the compulsion to have another one, or found them in anyway addictive.


I bought a pack of cloves a few months ago. Only 4 missing from the pack, two of which were bummed to my neighbor. I only really smoke when I drink.


----------



## Jakke (Feb 11, 2013)

Spoiler



Never use "mustard" as a safe-word, it may sound too similar to "master" with a gag in your mouth



That... That was not a very pleasant afternoon...


----------



## Edika (Feb 11, 2013)

Being intelligent doesn't exclude you from hard work.
It may be possible to learn anything you want but some people have a tendency to absorb certain subjects faster than others.
As people have said you come to the painful realization that most of the things your parents told you were true.
Some times luck is a factor in matters that it shouldn't be.


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 11, 2013)

Jakke said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey now in my defense, I told you in advance that I have hearing issues so you should pick a safety word that is intelligible even through a gag. That mistake could have happened to anybody...


----------



## Jakke (Feb 11, 2013)

But it didn't happen to anyone now, *did it*?


----------



## pink freud (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm house hunting right now. I'm learning everybody has a different definition of "Needs a little TLC."


----------



## FACTORY (Feb 19, 2013)

1. (I'll just speak for me) I realized as I got older that smoking pot was the equivalent of kicking myself in the balls and expecting to have a good time. Smoking weed gave me nothing but anxiety attacks, low self a steam, an ungrounded sense of things, apathetic douche bag friends, nightmares & it didn't even make me any better at playing guitar. It didn't make me happy, it didn't help me escape & it didn't help me get laid, etc to infinity and beyond. 

2. I realized in my 5th year playing guitar (6 years ago) *that until you learn* the minor/major/harmonic minor/pentatonic minor and major scales *(in every shape across the fretboard)* and practice shredding them daily in a musical way you'll just be a cover playing dime a dozen half ass-ed guitar player/musician. I also realized how amazingly fast you can learn all those shapes in the scales across the fretboard and shred them if you learn them with the 3-note per-string way.<---Good Stuff.

3. I realized that whats practical is always better than whats fancy and too expensive. I was once a gear whore and still suffer from the sickness. 

4. I realized if I kept drinking fluoride water (aka tap water) and kept chewing gum with aspartame I'd end up retarded by 35. lol

5. I realized a lot of things, too much to get into on a message board ever. 


Good thread


----------



## Pooluke41 (Feb 19, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> Hey now in my defense, I told you in advance that I have hearing issues so you should pick a safety word that is intelligible even through a gag. That mistake could have happened to anybody...



Guys, guys, guys, stop fighting, it was my fault. I was picking out the most beautiful lemon scented lube from the lavatory, I should have been there. 




















wait, wut.


----------



## Double A (Feb 19, 2013)

I learned that I don't have to be an asshole and people like me more when I am not.

I mean, I am still an asshole but I go by the Mark Twain adage: It is better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt.


I also had a conversation with my brother's mother in law and we came to the conclusion that as we all get older that we all just give up, but men and women give up in opposite ways. She gave up and just says whatever the hell she wants to. I gave up and find it easier to just not say anything. Haha.

​


----------



## MikeH (Feb 19, 2013)

My list:
1. When your parents tell you to save your money, listen.
2. When your grandparents tell you to save your money, listen.
3. When your girlfriend tells you to save your money, listen.

In essence, save your money before you move out.


----------



## groph (Feb 19, 2013)

That I, despite my previous expertise, do not actually know everything, nor much at all, and I'm learning that I know less and less each day. I expect I'll be dumber than a brick by 30.


----------



## Double A (Feb 19, 2013)

groph said:


> That I, despite my previous expertise, do not actually know everything, nor much at all, and I'm learning that I know less and less each day. I expect I'll be dumber than a brick by 30.


Socrates, baby!

Couple of other things I have learned:

Don't take yourself very seriously. Maybe I am crazy but I laugh about how dumb I am all the time.


----------



## Rojne (Feb 19, 2013)

That Spongebob Squarepants are funny.. In a whole other way than what you thought when you was a kid!

And.. I actually sometimes wish that I didn't listen to my parents when I was younger, I kind of started living my life when I met my wife 4 years ago.. all the parties I've missed out on!


----------



## AxeHappy (Feb 19, 2013)

Size Matters. A lot.


----------



## wespaul (Feb 19, 2013)

traditional said:


> Also, when you move out, that there's no-one to tell you that you can't have Fruit Loops every day for breakfast.



Adulthood Spent Satisfying Childhood Desires | The Onion - America's Finest News Source

_"I had Atari when I was a kid, but my mom always made me wait until I was done with my homework to play," Riesman said. "Now, as soon as I come home from the office, I can settle in and play Yars' Revenge until dawn, and she can't say anything about it."
_


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 19, 2013)

Unless you have the ability to do something for other people, nobody is really going to give a shit about you. You can be the "nicest" person in the world, but if you can't cook, paint, entertain, or do something constructive that benefits others, you will be lonely and without anything decent your whole life.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 20, 2013)

girls dont pee out of their butts


----------



## Eric Christian (Feb 21, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> girls dont pee out of their butts



lol... and you actually have proof of this?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 21, 2013)

^ i have personally witnessed this phenomenon and conducted many years of tiresome research


----------



## Dakotaspex (Feb 21, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> girls dont pee out of their butts



That seriously made me almost cry... 

Back on topic. I'm only 17, but having a lot of medical problems in my recent youth, I must say I see life quite more enjoyable than I used to.

1) You can't go back to being a child. It just won't happen. Stop wasting your time and energy wishing it would.
2) Learning to be yourself is a lot harder to be yourself. I know it took me 17 years of my life to not give a shit and tell people that I'm in a band with "cookie-monster vox." 
3) Hard drugs really do take away who you are. I've also noticed that having a lot of money usually has a similar effect.
4) Do not let worldly desires such as sex, money, drugs, or "friends" get in the way of your goals in life, and don't let those things take out the ones who really do give a shit about you/what you want to do.
5) Money is awesome to buy yourself stuff with, but I really enjoy spending it on others and giving them at least a small amount of satisfaction that they didn't have to reach into their pocket.
6) School is REALLY FUCKING IMPORTANT.


----------



## tm20 (Feb 22, 2013)

when i was a kid i found one of my friend's mum really attractive. i thought this was weird but i would grow up to eventually discover that she is what's known as a milf


----------



## Infamous Impact (Feb 22, 2013)

Cereal is cold soup.


----------



## ghostred7 (Feb 23, 2013)

Realized that credit cards are evil.


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 23, 2013)

While it's true that tone comes from the hands, having a badass guitar and rig sure makes life easier on those overworked hands.


----------



## Experimorph (Feb 23, 2013)

I was always the way too mature kid for my own age, but...

Maybe six months after leaving school, having a job already before graduating, I realized your school years are most likely the best years in your life.

Two years after that I got in a school to study music technology. Re-living my best years.


----------



## Mexi (Feb 23, 2013)

rejection is a part of life, learn to deal with it early on and learn from it


----------



## RevDrucifer (Feb 23, 2013)

I've worked in the restaurant business for 15 years grew a lot of resentment towards humans in general because of the way so many of them behave. I was angry for a long time and it made life shitty. 

I've turned it around though and just found a way to be entertained by the situations. When someone is acting ridiculous, there's really nothing I can do about it, so I just enjoy the spectacle like I'm watching a movie. 

It is indeed possible to change your perspective on things and with that, the way you operate as a human. 

And the points about being right and not making note of it are dead on. I used to have a big thing with making a point and being right about something to the point where if I said "Wanna bet?" to any one of my friends they would give up their argument. 

It's cocky and self-satisfying to drive it home most times. Unless you HAVE to prove a point, don't bother. Logic doesn't come easy to many.

Nothing has to be the "way it is". It's not always easy, but you can change your situation to make it the "way things were". I'm 30 now and had a REALLY fucking crazy life so far....fucked up a lot of times, made stupid mistakes, did stupid things on purpose and realized that EVERYTHING shitty in my life was a direct result of ME. 

If your life sucks, it's your fault. (This should go without saying, but I mean no disrespect to those living in impoverished/3rd world countries or are dealing with something that truly IS out of their hands).


----------



## ilyti (Feb 25, 2013)

I discovered a few years ago that even if I have a different way of doing things, or a different viewpoint than my mom, it doesn't make me 'wrong' or 'bad' or 'rebellious'. I struggled with that one for a LONG time. Learning that your parents are not infallible blows your mind when it finally happens.


----------



## MontaraMike (Feb 25, 2013)

I realized that no matter how right you are you are not going to change anyone else's mind.

Also realized the crazy conspiracy people who claim the world governments are controlled by incredibly wealthy elitists true.


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Feb 26, 2013)

RevDrucifer said:


> I've worked in the restaurant business for 15 years grew a lot of resentment towards humans in general because of the way so many of them behave. I was angry for a long time and it made life shitty.
> 
> I've turned it around though and just found a way to be entertained by the situations. When someone is acting ridiculous, there's really nothing I can do about it, so I just enjoy the spectacle like I'm watching a movie.



I work in retail sales, more specifically in mobile phones, can't agree with you more here. 

Started off hating people for how they act irrationally, expect to pay nothing and get everything, and just generally have zero communication skills or manners. I can elaborate a lot more on this in specfic if or when asked to, but I only just realized that I can turn all of it into pure, unadulterated entertainment instead about 2 months ago. Now life is much, muuuuuuch better


----------



## Brill (Feb 26, 2013)

I forget most of my life for crazy reasons myself and my therapisrlts/doctors can't find out... 
But one thing i have learnt in the life i remember, is that nothing ever turns out the way you want it.
Also, being werid means you make a lot of enemies, and everyone stares at you.
Also that we are all very shallow people, and are all hypocritical.

Also eggs are the chickens period.


----------



## Friendroid (Feb 26, 2013)

No one really notices you until you become a violent psychopath, there's no reason to stress so much about what other people might think of us "if...".

Proper eating will prevent/cure most health problems.

You understand better what's going on by reading History than following daily news.

Diving into problem-solving can feel much better than procrastinating.

Bills dont get payed by themselves.


----------



## Friendroid (Feb 26, 2013)

Loxodrome said:


> I forget most of my life for crazy reasons myself and my therapisrlts/doctors can't find out...
> But one thing i have learnt in the life i remember, is that nothing ever turns out the way you want it.
> Also, being werid means you make a lot of enemies, and everyone stares at you.
> Also that we are all very shallow people, and are all hypocritical.
> ...



You'll grow to find those are minor issues.


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 26, 2013)

Friendroid said:


> No one really notices you until you become a violent psychopath, there's no reason to stress so much about what other people might think of us "if...".



I offer a slight rebuttal to this. They DO notice. In fact they notice many details about you. Within seconds people will make a complete judgment of you. Then they stop caring and just ignore you. Now if you stand out in any real particular way (i.e. you're crazy, or you are trans, or just really deviate from the norm), then you will continue to get unwanted judgment; to the point that people will literally stop what they are doing and just look at you. 

For the average person out there, they are largely ignored and left alone.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 26, 2013)

I like being ignored and left alone. That way I don't have to sneak.


----------



## Friendroid (Feb 26, 2013)

> I offer a slight rebuttal to this. They DO notice. In fact they notice many details about you. Within seconds people will make a complete judgment of you. Then they stop caring and just ignore you. Now if you stand out in any real particular way (i.e. you're crazy, or you are trans, or just really deviate from the norm), then you will continue to get unwanted judgment; to the point that people will literally stop what they are doing and just look at you.
> 
> For the average person out there, they are largely ignored and left alone.



I strongly believe that is a cultural problem and am speaking only from my experience.


----------



## Jakke (Feb 26, 2013)

Well, we are a pack animal, and packs work best if all pull in the same direction. I would take an evolutionary perspective on it, instead of a cultural.


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 26, 2013)

Friendroid said:


> I strongly believe that is a cultural problem and am speaking only from my experience.



Ah. I looked, saw where you hail from, and indeed it is a cultural thing. Based on my own personal experience (as a person that definitely stands out wherever I go) people really do notice. They just try (poorly) to pretend they didn't.


----------



## flexkill (Feb 26, 2013)

Pretty obvious stuff you didn't realize until you were older?

Wow, I am going to die, I need to stop wasting time!


----------



## skisgaar (Feb 27, 2013)

Everything works out in the end.

Being more intelligent does not mean you will get the better results.

If you have an important life decision that affects you, and you only, listen to what you want, and not what people think is best for you.

Parents know best. (EDIT: but not on personal life decisions....I look like an ass now hahaha)

Girls always want you to make the first move. If you feel she's hinting at something, she probably is.


----------



## MyNameIsMax (Feb 27, 2013)

Sleep is actually important


----------



## MFB (Feb 27, 2013)

MyNameIsMax said:


> Sleep is actually important



Of course they are, have you not heard Holy Mountain?


----------



## Dooky (Feb 27, 2013)

Life is all down hill once you hit 30.
Fare thee well fancy free youth, fare thee well


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Feb 28, 2013)

honestly just that I wouldnt be able to go back to being younger. Seems obvious but I kept trying to put my childhood on hold and grow up when I was younger as though I could comeback and relax and not have any cares later in life.... WRONG


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Mar 1, 2013)

Being able to listen to various types of music and equally love each type that you listen to is a rare thing. At least amongst a lot of people i meet it's starting to feel that way - it's either metal and little else, or indie rock and top 40, or hip hop and nothing else


----------



## MyNameIsMax (Mar 1, 2013)

GatherTheArsenal said:


> Being able to listen to various types of music and equally love each type that you listen to is a rare thing. At least amongst a lot of people i meet it's starting to feel that way - it's either metal and little else, or indie rock and top 40, or hip hop and nothing else



I love people like you. <3


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Mar 2, 2013)

MyNameIsMax said:


> I love people like you. <3



Awww  you're just buttering me up y'big lug you.


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 2, 2013)

The clutch in a car does more than change gears. Seriously what? it's like all of the pedals rolled into one! slow down, clutch. get moving, clutch, stop moving, clutch. Seriously, is there anything it can't do?


----------



## straightshreddd (Mar 2, 2013)

I have this problem where I feel this subconscious need to achieve maximum proficiency at whatever I do or attempt. Like, I want to be the best in the world at whatever it is. I really feel disappointed and like I'm letting myself down when I realize how unrealistic, and sometimes impossible, that is for some things. I've been realizing that instead of trying to be the best in the world, I should just aim to be the best that I can personally be. Reach my own limitations not the limitations of others. 


When I was going through my rebellious teen years, I never used to say "I love you" to my family or "thank you" to people. Apologizing and admitting I was wrong was a very hard thing to do for me, too. After a few near death experiences and the realization of the importance of family and good manners, I began forcing myself to get used to telling my family I love them and always saying "thank you" when someone gives me something or does something for me. I let my sincerity show in my thanks, too. It makes a huge difference. I also always apologize when I know I was in the wrong. If you want to be around and associate with nice people, you gotta be a nice person.


----------



## Vinchester (Mar 2, 2013)

-When adults warn you about certain degrees that most likely won't get you good jobs, it's fucking true.
-And don't get too caught up on planning a "perfect future" Live your life now.

-In work life, appearance is very important. Nobody is going to spend time finding your nice side if you don't show it to them. 
-Even if you're only average in what you do, most people will appreciate your work anyway. Because the world is for the most part run by huge idiots. So an average level of skill is already better than what it currently is


----------

